# Tragédia na Madeira - Entrevista com o Prof. Delgado Domingos



## ecobcg (8 Mar 2010 às 10:55)

http://tv1.rtp.pt/antena1/index.php....rtp&article=1738&visual=11&tm=16&headline=13



> *Entrevista Joaquim Delgado Domingos *
> 
> O jornalista Ricardo Alexandre entrevista o professor catedrático, Delgado Domingos que explica que que se o Instituto de Meteorologia recorresse aos modelos de previsão mais modernos, a tragédia na Madeira podia ter sido prevista com uma semana de antecedência. O professor catedrático do Instituto Superior Técnico, que lidera o grupo de previsão numérica do tempo tece também fortes críticas ao Governo, que acusa de nada ter feito para evitar as mortes consequência da tempestade mortal na Madeira.



in _Antena 1_

_EDIT: Já corrigi o link inicial, que estava errado!_


----------



## Jota 21 (8 Mar 2010 às 11:03)

ecobcg disse:


> http://tv1.rtp.pt/antena1/index.php....rtp&article=1738&visual=11&tm=16&headline=13
> 
> 
> 
> in _Antena 1_



Bom dia, também ia agora colocar este tópico aqui no Fórum. 
Penso que seja um bom assunto para discussão e gostaria, especialmente, de ver aqui as opiniões dos membros com mais "andamento" nestas coisas da Meteorologia. A entrevista não é longa mas diz coisas interessantes e com alguma (bastante) polémica. Há três blocos com opiniões do Prof. Delgado Domingos e num deles há mesmo um ataque ao Presidente do IM. Um caso a seguir...


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mar 2010 às 11:18)

Jota 21 disse:


> Bom dia, também ia agora colocar este tópico aqui no Fórum.
> Penso que seja um bom assunto para discussão e gostaria, especialmente, de ver aqui as opiniões dos membros com mais "andamento" nestas coisas da Meteorologia. A entrevista não é longa mas diz coisas interessantes e com alguma (bastante) polémica. Há três blocos com opiniões do Prof. Delgado Domingos e num deles há mesmo um ataque ao Presidente do IM. Um caso a seguir...



Ainda não consegui ouvir esta entrevista do princípio ao fim, mas parece-me que estão lançados os dados para a discussão sobre alguns assuntos importantes! O "ataque" ao presidente do IM é um deles!


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mar 2010 às 11:34)

*Re: Temporal trágico na Madeira - 20 de Fevereiro 2010 (Evento «Eduarda»)*

*Tempestade na Madeira poderia ter sido prevista, avança professor do Instituto Superior Técnico*

Para ouvir aqui

Delgado Domingos, Professor Catedrático do Instituto Superior Técnico, tece fortes críticas ao Instituto de Meteorologia. Em entrevista à Antena 1, o professor catedrático que lidera o grupo de previsão numérica do tempo explica que se o Instituto de Meteorologia recorresse aos modelos de previsão mais modernos, o que aconteceu na Madeira podia ter sido previsto com uma semana de antecedência.

*Professor do Técnico diz que Governo podia ter evitado mortes na Madeira*

O coordenador do grupo de previsão numérica do tempo, do Instituto Superior Técnico faz fortes criticas ao Instituto de Meteorologia e avança que as mortes na Madeira poderiam ter sido evitadas se o Instituto de Meteorologia usasse esta tecnologia para fazer previsões. Em entrevista à Antena 1 Delgado Domingos acusa também o Governo de estar avisado e de nada fazer para minimizar as perdas da tempestade mortal no arquipélago.

Para ouvir aqui


----------



## Vince (8 Mar 2010 às 12:39)

Ouvi a entrevista do professor Delgado Domingos. Obrigado por a colocarem aqui, tem de facto bom material para discussão.

Aborda variados assuntos, concordo com algumas coisas, outras acho que acaba por exagerar.

*Previsão numérica*
Parece haver queixas genuínas nesta matéria, de falta de articulação entre instituições académicas e o Instituto, que parece demasiado fechado sobre si próprio. Falamos aqui dos vários modelos de mesoescala que existem em várias universidades. 

Como o professor referiu, nos EUA a larga maioria dos modelos são desenvolvidos em instituições académicas, e os serviços de Meteorologia como o NWS e NHC usam avidamente todo esse trabalho académico, muitas vezes até ainda em fase experimental. Mas refira-se que lá é puro desenvolvimento de modelos ou novos produtos baseado neles, e cá se calhar estamos apenas a falar de implementações dos mesmos, o que ainda é uma grande diferença....

Desconheço os pormenores internos destas coisas, mas suponho que por exemplo o IM não forneça observações que são essenciais às várias implementações de modelos de mesoescala, e que estes só são realmente bons se forem alimentados com o maior número de dados locais em tempo útil. Se os problemas de que se queixa tem a ver com isso, tem toda a razão.

É positivo haver n modelos de mesoescala bem configurados em ambiente académico e o próprio IM poder recorrer aos mesmos em alternativa aos seus, isso em previsão numérica é essencial, múltiplas soluções para analisar.

O professor refere que o IM não usa mesoescala na Madeira, desconheço se isso é verdade ou não, mas é um facto de que se usa, o mesmo não é publico. Se não usa seria grave, pois na Madeira apenas um mesoescala tem utilidade. O professor também critica por não termos modelos do IM públicos, temos na verdade alguma informação pública, mas que pode e deve ser mais.

No entanto a afirmação do professor de que o que aconteceu na Madeira foi previsto com uma semana de antecedência parece-me altamente leviana. 

Modelos meso de facto preverem bastante precipitação, mas o que aconteceu na Madeira quanto a mim estava para além disso no meu entender, provavelmente foi um acumular de n eventos de precipitação intensa, e este era apenas mais um. 

Agora a pergunta do milhão. Era possível prever que fosse mais um evento em determinado momento a desencadear tudo? Ora eu acho que ninguém hoje consegue prever isso com exactidão, muito menos com uma semana de antecedência. O professor pode afirmar com autoridade que modelos de mesoescala preveram chuva orográfica intensa mas não tem forma de comprovar que isso desencadearia uma tragédia. E se calhar aí é que estaria um trabalho académico inovador, modelar o tempo mas também o ponto de stress/saturação em que tudo se precipita. 

*Radar*
Eu próprio disse aqui que o radar é essencial na Madeira e em todo o lado, mas duvido que tivesse mudado muita coisa na tragédia, por variadas razões que não tem a ver com o radar. Entendo o professor quando critica o presidente do IM por associar o radar à questão mas acabo por discordar porque o professor sabe bem que o IM falou nisso porque em Portugal as coisas só andam mais rápido quando há uma tragédia. Chamemos-lhe oportunismo necessário, e o professor certamente compreendeu isso como todos nós. O que falta talvez discutir é se com melhores modelos, se com radar, se com melhores alertas, isso acaba por alterar alguma coisa. Se calhar não....

*
Aviso vermelho*
O professor criticou o vermelho para o vento na depressão «Gabriel/Xynthia». Aqui mais uma vez não concordo, também é leviano nesta matéria. Foi mais do que justificado, e quase de certeza que aqui todos nós temos essa opinião.


*Técnico vs. Gestor*
O professor criticou o facto de ser o presidente do IM a dar a cara em questões técnicas sendo ele um gestor. A mim pareceu-me natural, foi um momento delicado e sensível, naturalmente o presidente da Instituição tem que dar a cara pela mesma. Criticável seria o mesmo remeter-se ao silêncio mandando falar apenas técnicos num momento em que as atenções estavam focadas no Instituto. E tanto vimos intervenções de meteorologistas como as do presidente do IM em diferentes situações sobre o evento. 


*Minha conclusão*
Entrevista interessante que levanta questões pertinentes, o IM tem que se abrir mais ao exterior, tem que partilhar mais dados, todos já pedimos isso muita vez aqui. A sociedade civil e as universidades podem até ajudar o IM. Mas o professor Delgado Domingos também não resistiu a alguns exageros nesta entrevista.


----------



## Jota 21 (8 Mar 2010 às 14:37)

Os modelos do IST estão acessíveis ao comum mortal? Os do IM não, pelo que percebi... Se são dados importantes e que podem servir para precaver algumas situações mais complicadas porque não disponibiliza-los na Internet?


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2010 às 14:51)

Entrevista interessante sim senhor. Também acho algumas afirmações exageradas, mas no geral é muito positivo, uma vez que levanta a velha questão da comparação do nosso IM à Muralha da China, como ele mesmo afirmou. E eu também acho que têm de se abrir mais ao exterior, serem mais permeáveis do que são actualmente. A falta de dados é gritante como todos sabemos e para ter uma simples normal, à que pagar ou andar a mendigar aqui e ali até que alguém que as tenha as partilhe. Só a partilha destas informações já seriam uma grande mais valia para nós comparar-mos e estudar-mos melhor o clima das nossas zonas!


----------



## Jota 21 (8 Mar 2010 às 15:04)

actioman disse:


> Entrevista interessante sim senhor. Também acho algumas afirmações exageradas, mas no geral é muito positivo, uma vez que levanta a velha questão da comparação do nosso IM à Muralha da China, como ele mesmo afirmou. E eu também acho que têm de se abrir mais ao exterior, serem mais permeáveis do que são actualmente. A falta de dados é gritante como todos sabemos e para ter uma simples normal, à que pagar ou andar a mendigar aqui e ali até que alguém que as tenha as partilhe. Só a partilha destas informações já seriam uma grande mais valia para nós comparar-mos e estudar-mos melhor o clima das nossas zonas!




 Esse é outro ponto interessante. Trabalho numa empresa de projectos de Ar Condicionado e quando precisamos de "modelar" um edifício um dos factores principais são os dados climáticos do local onde o mesmo se encontra. Como é a pagar, e nem sempre o dinheiro abunda, toca a usar os dados de outras entidades, geralmente internacionais ou de programas de simulação também eles pagos. Como estes hoje em dia são mesmo necessários  acaba por não ser grave mas custa ver uma Instituição Pública, paga por todos nós, vender este tipo de informação.


----------



## PirilauMágico (8 Mar 2010 às 15:13)

Esta entrevista é extremamente interessante e coloca o dedo em várias feridas.
Uma é a ferida que constitui o monolito chamado IM, a outra, o alarmismo que se apoderou da comunicação social e que tem transformado o Inverno numa coisa de profundo alarme, como se no Inverno fosse estranho chover.

Ainda a questão da gestão do território, muito relevante, não apenas no caso da Madeira, em que se demonstrou por demais evidente (e é bárbaro que alguém venha dizer que vai reconstruir tal e qual) como no continente, onde temos inúmeros exemplos de construção negligente ou mesmo criminosa, colocando os cidadãos em risco.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Mar 2010 às 16:43)

Assim é que se fala. Entrevista para I.M. ouvir e refletir.

Só não concordo mesmo com o aviso vermelho (foi bem lançado) e acho descabida a previsão a uma semana do que podia acontecer na Madeira.

Entretanto vai cair no esquecimento e vai tudo continuar na mesma...a única coisa positiva, se é que assim se pode chamar, é que a Madeira vai ter um Radar...

*Resposta do IM*

O Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P., considera que grande parte das afirmações efectuadas hoje, dia 8, em entrevista à Antena 1 pelo Prof. Delgado Domingos demonstram falta de conhecimento existente sobre o IM e as suas actividades, bem como sobre a evolução da meteorologia, quer em Portugal quer na Europa.

O IM não se pronuncia sobre a qualidade das actividades do grupo existente no IST coordenado por aquele senhor Professor, pois desconhece essas mesmas actividades na área da meteorologia, aguardando pelas publicações científicas aceites em publicações internacionais nesta matéria, para poder emitir opinião fundamentada.

Fica, porém, o IM surpreendido com algumas afirmações, designadamente no âmbito da previsão, nomeadamente da “previsão” à posteriori de fenómenos adversos que nos têm afectado, as quais considera totalmente desapropriadas.

Conforme é sabido por todos quantos operam nesta área os modelos deterministas, como o corrido no IST, têm limites que podem resultar em erros de previsão devido fundamentalmente ao desconhecimento perfeito das condições iniciais (erros ou falta de observações) que se propagam e diminuem a qualidade da sua previsão ao longo do tempo. Razão pela qual se utilizam cada vez mais previsões probabilísticas, resultado de correr o mesmo modelo várias vezes com flutuações das previsões iniciais ou analisando a distribuição dos resultados de vários modelos em relação às grandezas a prever.

Os Serviços de Meteorologia europeus, à excepção do Reino Unido e da Noruega, não utilizam o modelo americano MM5, tendo desenvolvido através de consórcios modelos europeus quer à escala global (modelo do Centro Europeu de Previsão a Médio Prazo) quer de área limitada ALADIN e HIRLAM.

O IM é membro do Centro Europeu e do Consórcio ALADIN, correndo em Portugal o ALADIN com 9km de resolução e o AROME desenvolvido no mesmo consórcio com uma resolução de 2,5km.

Para suprir as falhas dos modelos numéricos os Institutos de Meteorologia mantêm vigilância permanente com meios de detecção remota como radares, detectores de descargas eléctricas e satélites e igualmente de observação in situ, os quais são ferramentas de diagnóstico que permitem, associadas à utilização de modelos conceptuais, melhorar a previsão num período muito curto, entre uma a seis horas.

Para além da avaliação sistemática dos resultados dos seus modelos de acordo com standards internacionais, bem como das suas previsões, o IM é avaliado diariamente pelo público em geral e pelas empresas e organismos do Estado a quem presta serviços, nomeadamente a ANPC. Importa sublinhar que a taxa de acerto das previsões do IM foi expressa no QUAR como parâmetro de avaliação do Serviço tendo sido objecto de publicitação, contrariamente às previsões efectuadas por outros centros a nível nacional que não se expõem ao escrutínio público.

No que diz respeito ao que aconteceu na Madeira, dos modelos disponíveis apenas o AROME (ainda em fase de verificação no IM) dava valores indicativos da quantidade de precipitação próxima da que se viria a verificar e induziu os meteorologistas de serviço no Centro de Previsão a avançarem com avisos para o Sistema de Protecção Civil e para o público em geral. O primeiro Aviso foi emitido na véspera, cerca de 12 horas antes do evento, tendo sido ajustada a severidade do Aviso à informação recolhida in situ e por satélite, atingindo o vermelho, máxima na escala de avisos do IM.

Convirá salientar nesta oportunidade que a grandeza mais difícil de prever de forma quantitativa em meteorologia é a precipitação.

Lamenta o IM a utilização das vítimas resultantes do temporal da Madeira para promoção de um produto, por melhor que este pudesse ser em todas as situações de tempo adverso, e ataque menos ético a um Serviço que vem prestando, particularmente nos últimos anos, serviços importantes aos cidadãos e aos Sistemas de Protecção Civil nacional e regionais, designadamente com a melhoria do seu Sistema de Avisos.

Continuará, no entanto, o IM a procurar melhorar cada vez mais a qualidade dos serviços por si prestados, investindo em modelos, equipamentos e recursos humanos por forma a garantir a melhor protecção de vidas e bens possível, dentro dos parâmetros internacionais.


----------



## PirilauMágico (8 Mar 2010 às 17:02)

HotSpot disse:


> Só não concordo mesmo com o aviso vermelho (foi bem lançado) e acho descabida a previsão a uma semana do que podia acontecer na Madeira.



Por princípio também me parecem descabidas previsões elástico. Há malta que se estica muito, não dou atenção a coisas que vão além de 2 ou 3 dias. O aviso vermelho só não o entendo muito bem na medida em que para além de ser praticamente em cima do acontecimento (o que demonstra que é activado como reacção e não exactamente fruto de uma previsão), prolonga-se depois, se bem me recordo, já para lá da real bernarda, o que não faz sentido. Os avisos só devem existir antes dos eventos, não depois.



> pois desconhece essas mesmas actividades na área da meteorologia, aguardando pelas publicações científicas aceites em publicações internacionais nesta matéria, para poder emitir opinião fundamentada.



Não faço ideia se o IST tem artigos publicados ou não, mas esta reacção do IM parece-me extremamente redutora. Se uma pessoa ou grupo de investigação tem um produto válido, que até é público e apresenta bons resultados, só passa a existir ou a ser reconhecidamente útil depois de passar pela publicação de um paper? Por alma de quem? A legitimação dos resultados de um modelo, a meu ver, faz-se pela prática e pelos resultados que se demonstram, o que não passa necessariamente pela publicação de um artigo, ainda que, em meio académico, isso pareça ser o objectivo final de muita gente: produzir papel.



> Para além da avaliação sistemática dos resultados dos seus modelos de acordo com standards internacionais, bem como das suas previsões, o IM é avaliado diariamente pelo público em geral e pelas empresas e organismos do Estado a quem presta serviços



Melhor seria que o IM não puxasse deste argumento, porque não fica nada bem na fotografia. A avaliação pública que é feita pelo público e pelas empresas, do que conheço, é tudo menos famosa. E é tanto ou menos mensurável do que a tal legitimação que exigem ao IST com a publicação de papers.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Mar 2010 às 17:19)

Não me espanta esta resposta do I.M.

Perfeitamente de acordo com os comentários do Pirilau (isto assim soa mal ).

A falta de argumentos do I.M. leva a que tentem desprestigiar o trabalho do IST neste domínio. Uma forma de tentarem "sacudir a água do capote".

Golpe baixo, perfeitamente esperado e nós aqui a ver a orquestra a tocar.

Esta resposta do I.M. resumo numa palavra, _*ARROGÂNCIA*_.


----------



## Chingula (8 Mar 2010 às 18:17)

Não gostei da intervenção do Professor Delgado Domingos:

1 - Por várias vezes surge na Comunicação Social, numa perspectiva pouco científica...parecendo que só o que ele faz é correcto e o que não conhece está errado...a resposta do Professor Carlos da Câmara, (que ninguém neste fórum refere) é clara...sobre o que são os modelos a prever precipitação a sete dias...
2 - Neste caso da Madeira é lamentável, *depois do que aconteceu*, vir afirmar que o modelo do IST previa a catástrofe com 7 dias de antecedência (?)
Demonstra que não separa *fenómeno meteorológico adverso *com *efeitos* dos fenómenos...e também demonstra que nunca foi confrontado com a elaboração de uma previsão meteorológica. O Pessoal do fórum sabe por experiência prática (diariamente) como é dificil uma previsão apenas olhando para as "run" dos modelos...e o risco que é afirmar-se categoricamente vai acontecer isto ou o contrário...e em relação à precipitação...haja Deus, não havia necessidade...
3 - Afirma ter acesso ao Ministro e Secrectário de Estado, parece que por não o ouvirem, no Governo, tem de fazer este discurso...

Não gostaria de me alongar...mas sinceramente... há aspectos em que acho dever existir mais respeito de uns pelos outros...ou seja, cada macaco no seu galho.

As Universidades não têm vocação operacional, têm sim de investigação, actualização de conhecimentos, divulgação dos saberes e de ensino...o que não é pouco e nunca de julgamento na praça pública... penso que deviam ter uma postura de maior cooperação Científica com a sociedade civil...
O I.M. terá muitos defeitos mas, neste caso concreto, Delgado Domingos, no meu entedimento, esteve mal.


----------



## PirilauMágico (8 Mar 2010 às 18:45)

Chingula disse:


> sobre o que são os modelos a prever precipitação a sete dias...



Genericamente, todos os modelos são apenas... modelos. Abstracções da realidade, aproximações, nada mais. E como disse acima, previsões elástico são coisas que não me inspiram confiança, e não é isso que valorizo no discurso de Delgado Domingos cujo estilo se conhece. Gostando ou não, muito do que ele diz está certo.



Chingula disse:


> penso que deviam ter uma postura de maior cooperação Científica com a sociedade civil...



No caso em apreço, a comprovar-se o que é dito, parece é que a sociedade civil não quer cooperar com a Investigação académica. A clivagem entre a investigação e a aplicação prática dos seus resultados é uma coisa que não deixa de me pasmar.


----------



## rozzo (8 Mar 2010 às 20:55)

É muito fácil depois da desgraça vir mostrar mapas que previam muita chuva num modelo. Se calhar tentaram fazer 10 simulações diferentes até uma dar o cenário apocalíptico, e claro só essa interessa, e "prova" o absurdo, que a 7 dias a desgraça podia ser evitada.
Quanto a esta parte.. Sem qualquer lógica, e não tem qualquer razão o Professor Delgado Domingos.

Aliás reparem, como disse o Chingula, o Professor Carlos da Câmara disse muito bem, e fez uma resposta coerente a essa entrevista do Professor Delgado Domingos. E reparem. O Professor Carlos da Câmara, desde há vários anos, costuma ser o primeiro a atacar o IM, a criticar, e até neste caso da Madeira já fez algumas críticas na revista Visão. Mas, face a esta entrevista do Professor Delgado Domingos foi o primeiro a refutar. Ora bem.. Quando um dos maiores críticos do IM é o primeiro a rebater uma crítica anti-IM, alguma coisa quer dizer penso eu..


Claro que o IM ia responder e tinha de o fazer. Talvez possa parecer ou até tenha sido um pouco arrogante o uso dos exemplos de não haverem "artigos científicos", até porque, e espero não estar enganado, embora no IM hajam bons investigadores, são poucos, é essencialmente operacional, e sendo todo este assunto da Madeira um assunto 99% operacional, não me parece que tenha o IM grande investigação ao nível de "papers" para este argumento, sim um pouco "jogo baixo". Mas não deixa de ter alguma razão e sem dúvida mais provas dadas como instituição pública.

A meu ver, embora não totalmente dentro do que se faz no IST, o trabalho apresentado pelo por eles com o MM5, é muito inferior em qualidade ao produto IM, e em particular ao rival ALADIN na mesoscala. Eu já trabalhei com ambos na minha actividade profissional, fazendo Verificação Objectiva da "performance" dos modelos, e acho que posso afirmar isto com alguma certeza.

Portanto, acho que é de mau tom, e extremamente fácil vir-se de fora "ah e tal tenho um produto melhor" quando ele não é, e quando não se tem responsabilidades nem 5% comparáveis às da instituição IM.
Queria ver qual era a opinião do público/empresas se o produto do dia-a-dia do IM, ou de alguma instituição oficial na Previsão do Tempo, fosse equiparável à do produto do IST..


No entando a entrevista não deixa de ter algumas questões pertinentes, nomeadamente sim a da pouca abertura do IM. Isso é um problema e sempre foi e continuará a ser. Até certo ponto entendo, por defesa, visto ser constantemente atacado, e ter poucos meios financeiros e precisar de se defender e lucrar com pequenas coisas. 
Mas ao mesmo tempo essa defesa, nos últimos anos, com o crescer da mediatização do tema Meteorologia, e do aparecimento e crescimento de fóruns, virou-se contra o IM, e passou a ser a sua maior fraqueza.
Mas sinceramente, dentro deste defeito, acho que em particular no último ano, o IM tem aberto cada vez mais a porta. Pode e deve ainda comunicar e colaborar com entidades e o "mundo exterior". Sem dúvida, mas acho de memória muito curta não reconhecer uma franca mudança de atitude neste sentido por parte do IM nos últimos tempos.
E.. "Mais vale tarde que nunca.." 

Posso estar aqui a parecer um grande defensor do IM, mas não se trata do caso. Eu como vários sabem já lá estive, já estou fora, já estive de novo quase lá dentro, e no entanto não estou, e tenho as minhas razões de queixa bastante significativas da instituição. 
Mas bolas, há que ser justos, e acho que parece "moda" dizer mal por dizer do IM, e quando as coisas estão mal sou o primeiro a criticar, dentro do possível de forma construtiva. Agora aproveitar tudo, incluindo desgraças, para críticas destrutivas, que metade delas não tem ponta de fundamento.. Até a mim me dá vontade de "vestir uma camisola do IM"..


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2010 às 21:06)

Existe algum modelo no mundo em que se possa confiar minimamente que daqui a 7 dias vai haver uma catástrofe? 

Todos nós temos acesso ao Hirlam e esse mostra a àrea da Madeira, esse mesmo modelo não colocava essa precipitação elevada na Madeira, acho que são fenómenos que acontecem sem que ninguém sabe que vão ocorrer, só mesmo em cima da hora. O IM reagiu bem, porque se todos nós aqui, falamos quando alguém coloca a previsão do GFS ou ECMWF a 7 dias de distância, dizem logo que isso é falso, é delírio, quantas vezes já não vimos comentários destes aqui. O IM tem colocado os alertas sempre com alguma antecedência, quando colocou em alerta vermelho no sábado dia 27 de Fevereiro a norte de Leiria, agiu correctamente, não venham criticar o IM. Tantas criticas ao IM, em Portugal tem sempre que vir alguém dizer que previu isto ou aquilo a uma determinada distância. Então se esse professor sabia dessa catastrofe porque não alertou as autoridades. O IST o seu forte não é na área da meteorologia, mas sim em engenharia, agora se fosse a Universidade Nova de Lisboa aí acreditava mais.

Quantas vezes os modelos não erram a poucas horas da ocorrência do fenómeno, a culpa é sempre do IM, claro são eles o bode expiatório sempre. O IM tem melhorado ao longo do tempo, ainda disponibiliza o ECMWF em mais nenhum site de instituição meteorológica europeia apresenta esses mesmos mapas. Isso há-de ser louvado, porque não criticam o Estado Português pela falta de verbas que disponibiliza ao IM, é que eles sem dinheiro não conseguem ter radar onde é preciso ter, ou vocês pensam que eles fazem milagres. 

Depois de ocorrer o fenómeno é tudo muito bonito, eu previ isto, e aquilo e sei lá mais o quê, mas só depois é que vem para a comunicação social afirmar isso, tenham juízo.


----------



## Chingula (8 Mar 2010 às 22:40)

*Re: Temporal trágico na Madeira - 20 de Fevereiro 2010 (Evento «Eduarda»)*



Gerofil disse:


> *Tempestade na Madeira poderia ter sido prevista, avança professor do Instituto Superior Técnico*
> 
> Para ouvir aqui
> 
> ...



Nesse conjunto de entrevistas na RTP 1, é importante a intervenção do Professor Carlos da Câmara, contrariando de forma clara algumas afirmações abusivas do Professor Delgado Domingos.
Considero abusivas:
..."as mortes na Madeira poderiam ter sido evitadas se..."
Um fenómeno natural adverso não corresponde necessariamente a perca de vidas e bens. 
..."o que aconteceu na Madeira podia ter sido previsto com uma semana de antecedência"...
É falso, desestabilisa a opinião pùblica e em nenhuma parte do Mundo, *hoje*, isso é possível, infelizmente. Depois de um episódio que a todos enlutou, vir com discursos desta natureza é grave, quando se utiliza a credibilidade de Professor Catedrático do IST...


----------



## Vince (9 Mar 2010 às 11:32)

HotSpot disse:


> N
> Golpe baixo, perfeitamente esperado e nós aqui a ver a orquestra a tocar.
> Esta resposta do I.M. resumo numa palavra, _*ARROGÂNCIA*_.




Golpe baixo ? Arrogância ? Estás a falar de quem ? Presumo que de quem diz que tudo era previsível uma semana antes. O que pensarão as famílias das vitimas disso ? É difícil descer tão baixo. E não foi o IM que desceu.


----------



## Vince (9 Mar 2010 às 11:37)

O Prof. Pedro Miranda da FCT também falou do tema dos modelos de Mesoescala vs Madeira, mas sem cair nas leviandades do Prof. Delgado Domingos




> *Plataforma por criar há 7 anos
> Projecto avançou nos Açores, mas na Madeira "faltaram interlocutores", diz Pedro Miranda*
> 
> O Centro de Geofísica da Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa propôs, em 2003, ao Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), a criação de uma plataforma de previsão em alta resolução que permitiria conhecer com maior detalhe e antecedência de 48 horas, as condições do estado do tempo em vários pontos das ilhas. A ideia seria transferir para cá a tecnologia e monitorizar o conhecimento. O projecto vingou nos Açores, mas não passou de uma intenção na Madeira.
> ...


http://www.netmadeira.com/noticias/madeira/2010/3/9/plataforma-por-criar-ha-7-anos


----------



## HotSpot (9 Mar 2010 às 12:02)

Vince disse:


> Golpe baixo ? Arrogância ? Estás a falar de quem ? Presumo que de quem diz que tudo era previsível uma semana antes. O que pensarão as famílias das vitimas disso ? É difícil descer tão baixo. E não foi o IM que desceu.



Vince, a resposta do I.M., tenha ou não razão, foi arrogante. Se têm esta opinião sobre o trabalho desenvolvido no IST imagino então o que pensam deste fórum...

O Prof. Delgado Domingos falou muitas vezes bem, outras exagerou. Fui também dos que disse que não concordo com 2 coisas que ele falou. A questão do Alerta Vermelho e da previsão dos 7 dias para o que ia acontecer na Madeira.

Agora que ele toca na ferida, toca. Eu pelo menos, e também acredito que grande parte dos membros deste fórum, concorda com a generalidade das críticas que são feitas ao I.M.

Vince, ainda bem que tens esse Avatar, de que serviu o radar na previsão dos ventos fortes na Zona Oeste? De que forma avisavam a população em tão pouco tempo?

Todos sabemos que se esse evento na zona Oeste acontecesse durante o dia, o filme ia ser infelizmente muito mais grave...

Concordo que deva existir maior abertura do I.M., não pode continuar fechado sobre ele próprio. A preocupação financeira talvez seja reflexo da gestão (Presidente), e parece-me a mim que as pessoas da área sentem-se incomodadas que o presidente do I.M. seja um gestor. Talvez quisessem eles ser presidentes do I.M., sei lá.


----------



## PCorreia (9 Mar 2010 às 12:34)

Eu trabalho na área da previsao numérica de tempo há 3 anos, e apesar de nao me reconhecer como nenhum especialista, penso que já possuo algum conhecimento sobre a matéria, devido aos muitos trabalhos já efectuados. 

Em relação à entrevista do Dr. Domingos:

Concordo quando diz que o IM está muito fechado a outra instituições porque quando queremos dados das suas estaçoes, para tentar validar os nossos modelos, é sempre uma epopéia só para conseguir a resposta por parte de alguém do IM. Quando chega a resposta, chega-se à conclusão que o preço dos dados é algo proibitivo na maioria dos casos. 
Dado que um dos maiores problemas no desenvolvimento dos modelos de previsão numérica é a falta de dados observados, nao se compreende muito bem que uma instituição pública nao forneça os seus dados a instituições sem fins comerciais, como é o caso das Universidades.


Quanto à previsão para sete dias que fala na entrevista já tenho as minhas dúvidas. Com os modelos de última geração que há neste momento (e o MM5 nao é um deles, porque já se encontra bastante ultrapassado) é muito difícil (para nao dizer impossível) ter uma boa previsão para mais de 4/5 dias, nos melhores dos casos. É verdade que o modelo de mesoescala que usa o IM nao é muito fiável, mas mesmo com um modelo como o WRF ou SKIRON é bastante difícil passar a barreira dos 4/5 dias.Isto acontece, entre outras razoes devido à diferença entre os modelos, porque ambos usam como dados de entrada as saídas do modelo global de previsão (GFS ou ECMWF), ou seja, se as condições de inicialização já possuem um erro alto é bastante difícil baixar esse erro apenas com a execução de um modelo regional.

Lamento a atitude tanto do IM como do Dr Domingos, porque como já foi dito aqui, chega a roçar a arrogância.


----------



## jotasetubal (9 Mar 2010 às 14:02)

*Re: Análise de Modelos, Previsões e Alertas - Março 2010*

Boas, andei um pouco à nora sobre onde colocar esta notícia, pois tinha curiosidade em saber a vossa opinião sobre esta notícia.
Se por acaso estiver mal colocada, peço aos moderadores que a movam para um local mais apropriado.
então aqui vai!
Esta noticia vem no Diário IOL de hoje e é muito interessante, atendendo a que, neste fórum, já se falava da possibilidade de temporal cerca de uma semana antes dos acontecimentos, pelo que acho que seria curioso alguns comentários vossos.
a noticia é esta:
_"A tempestade na madeira foi prevista com 48 horas de antecedência pelo centro de geofísica da Faculdade de Ciências de Lisboa. Na altura, o Instituto de Meteorologia garantiu que um radar no arquipélago poderia ter feito a diferença, Mas para Pedro Miranda, investigador daquela faculdade, o problema é que os métodos de previsão utilizados pelo Instituto de Meteorologia estão desactualizados. 

«As previsões realizadas dois dias antes já mostravam que ia existir uma precipitação muito intensa na Madeira. Ninguém olhou para isso com atenção suficiente», criticou o responsável em declarações à TVI. 

O instituto de meteorologia colocou a madeira em alerta vermelho às 10:00 de 20 de Fevereiro, mas já foi tarde demais. Maria João Fraga, meteorologista do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) afirma que «se houvesse um radar meteorológico na Madeira, a situação podia ter-se previsto com uma maior antecedência». 

Opinião diferente tem Pedro Miranda. O investigador defende que o IM deveria actualizar os modelos de previsão que utiliza. «Aquilo que era preciso era ter-se utilizado tecnologia de previsão numérica com melhor resolução do que aquilo que o Instituto de Meteorologia está a usar. O IM tem é que instalar modelos de alta resolução. Esta tecnologia não é nova. Já existe há uns anos», afirmou. 


Em entrevista à «Antena 1», o professor Delgado Domingos, que coordena o grupo de previsão numérica do tempo no Instituto Superior Técnico, denunciou que o temporal poderia ter sido previsto, caso fosse utilizado para a ilha o modelo usado no Instituto, e que o Governo há muito tempo que é alertado para este facto, mas que até hoje nada fez. «Nós poderíamos ter previsto as chuvas anormais na Madeira com uma semana de antecedência», garantiu. 

Delgado Domingos explica que se tivessem sido utilizados na Madeira esses métodos, «seria evidente na previsão uma quantidade brutal de chuva com aquelas oscilações e num crescendo para o dia 20 às horas em que se verificou». 

«Eu próprio avisei o ministro Mariano Gago mais do que uma vez porque esta situação é recorrente», garantiu. «Não só o ministro está informado, como o Secretário de Estado e o resultado foi zero». 

Contactado pela TVI, o IM ainda não reagiu às críticas"_


----------



## Geostrofico (9 Mar 2010 às 20:46)

PCorreia disse:


> Concordo quando diz que o IM está muito fechado a outra instituições porque quando queremos dados das suas estaçoes, para tentar validar os nossos modelos, é sempre uma epopéia só para conseguir a resposta por parte de alguém do IM. Quando chega a resposta, chega-se à conclusão que o preço dos dados é algo proibitivo na maioria dos casos.
> Dado que um dos maiores problemas no desenvolvimento dos modelos de previsão numérica é a falta de dados observados, nao se compreende muito bem que uma instituição pública nao forneça os seus dados a instituições sem fins comerciais, como é o caso das Universidades.




Diz se aqui que o IM está muito fechado em sí próprio, não acho que seja verdade, porque existem bastante parcerias entre o IM e algumas entidades nacionais e internacionais. O IM participa em consorcios cientificos a nivel internacional e alguns até lidera tal como é o caso da Landsaf. A nivel nacional basta ver a pagina do cgul(Centro de Geofísica da Universidade de Lisboa) e olhar para os seus investigadores ou colaboradores e ver que alguns pertencem ao IM, o que prova que existe muitas trocas ao nivel cientifico.

Agora concordo certamente que na parte dos dados devia ser mais aberto, especialmente para a comunidade cientifica. Para estudantes de mestrados, doutoramento, ou bolseiros de investigação cientifica é extremamente complicado muita vezes terem acesso aos dados. Investigadores mais conceituados, como é o caso dos que pertencem ao Centro de Geofísica da Universidade de Lisboa esse acesso é mais facilitado, graças a parcerias e contactos.
Na previsão, tambem deveriam ser mais abertos, pois nem sempre acho que a previsão seja a melhor ou seja mostrada da melhor forma.

Quantos aos modelos, o IM baseia se sobretudo no modelo do ECMF que é considerado o melhor modelo global, a nivel de area limitada tem o ALADIN e parece que em breve terá outro. Serão melhores que o MM5, parece que ha opiniões diferentes, mas uma previsão do mm5 a 7 dias de distancia é surreal, pois nem os modelos globais como o GFS ou ECMF acertam totalmente. Naquele caso teriam que ter uma precisão certeira para que o MM5 conseguisse acertar também.

Quanto á questao do Dr Delgado Domingos ainda só o vi a falar, não vi resultados concretos, ao menos na faculdade de ciências tem as previsões do dia 22 disponiveis.


----------



## Knyght (9 Mar 2010 às 21:12)

O IM está a brincar, aliás o nosso Portugal é sempre a mesma coisa uma total falta de responsabilidade e de sentido de assumir culpa.

As criticas são mesmo poucas. Eu volto a assumir palavras que já disse aqui:
"Os Azores só não estão também esquecidos porque tem as bases militares USA e França"

A componente militar é sempre um argumento muito forte, e que pode deixar muito mal o estado Português...

De resto se o IM não tem culpa e não quer melhorar o estado das coisas que se retire.

P.S:. Os dados dos Hirlam não tem a componente mesoescala para a Madeira, e são os últimos a terem culpa de coisa alguma!
P.S2:. O RUN da GFS 00h do dia 22/02 indicava 40mm/h ao nível do mar de precipitação logo havia previsão para algo muito anormal, mas sim o aviso vermelho foi lançado como reacção e não como previsão!


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2010 às 22:10)

Alguém se lembra desta previsão? (Previsão do dia 30/01/10 para o dia 31/01/10)


Run das 12h 







Run das 18h







Previsões a menos de 24 horas do acontecimento, acompanhadas aqui, e aqui, neste fórum.

Precipitação acumulada no Funchal no dia 31 de Janeiro.







Como este exemplo, há outros aqui referidos no fórum. Quantidades de precipitação enormes que nunca chegaram a ocorrer. Ou ao contrário. E se por vezes é tão difícil modelar previsões de precipitação de um dia para o outro, prever com 7 dias de antecedência, só com uma bola de cristal.


----------



## Chingula (9 Mar 2010 às 23:22)

Knyght disse:


> O IM está a brincar, aliás o nosso Portugal é sempre a mesma coisa uma total falta de responsabilidade e de sentido de assumir culpa.
> 
> As criticas são mesmo poucas. Eu volto a assumir palavras que já disse aqui:
> "Os Azores só não estão também esquecidos porque tem as bases militares USA e França"
> ...



A questão da culpa é algo que não entendo, não tenho que tomar partido por A ou por B, mas em termos de Meteorologia, de fenómenos meteorológicos adversos...culpa de quê ?
Quando muito como sociedade teremos a culpa de não sabermos mais...talvez, mas somos seres humanos e como tal, somos muito limitados e ignorantes....
Recuso, perante uma catástrofe com vitimas, "jogar" esse jogo da culpabilização...o que estiver mal deve ser corrigido, mas de forma civilizada e nunca com acusações gratuitas depois das ocorrências...e das consequências...
O treinador de bancada nunca dá proveito à equipe.


----------



## Lousano (9 Mar 2010 às 23:41)

Foi necessário uma calamidade destas para se verem os podres que existem?

E o INM não está isento disso, ou pelo menos omite ao público em geral!

A forma como o INM utiliza é a do supra-sumo da razão, ou da extrema competência, sem qualquer objecto de crítica.

Se isso é arrogância?... é com certeza.


----------



## Rog (9 Mar 2010 às 23:45)

A entrevista no geral foi interessante, mas como referido por alguns membros, peca por algumas afirmações exageradas.
O aviso vermelho foi correcto atentendo aos critérios utilizados e que vieram a confirmar com rajadas registadas acima dos 130 km/h.
Dificuldade em obter dados, é um facto, mas que tem melhorado nos últimos tempos. A própria disponibilização no site em gráfico e não em tabela dificulta a consulta de dados do histórico.

Os recursos financeiros disponibilizados ao IM são poucos, e de certa forma têm de obter financiamento de outra forma vendendo dados.. mas fica a pergunta, porque nao avança o IM com publicidade no site como faz a RTP, uma forma de obter retorno e que daria mais liberdade em facultar dados.  

Retomando a entrevista, o professor criticou o Instituto por não possuir modelos de maior detalhe, tal como fazem no Instituto Superior Técnico e que disponibilizam a toda a gente no seu site...
Pois bem, para Portugal Continental até têm em grande detalhe, mas para as ilhas, nem a mínima referência.. http://meteo.ist.utl.pt/ 

A 7 dias não podemos dar previsões, mas os modelos não são de todo inúteis a essa distância. Indicam possíveis cenários de evolução do estado do tempo, tendências gerais tendo em conta factores como posição do anticiclone entre outros. Saídas isoladas valem 0 a estas distâncias, mas quando há insistência em várias runs do um evento é de seguir a evolução e ver até que ponto mantêm-se esta regularidade e tentando cruzar diferentes modelos numéricos.

As primeiras saídas do GFS a dar referência sobre precipitação forte para esse sábado trágico são do dia 14. Nada valeriam por si só numa ou duas runs isoladas, mas as saídas seguintes mantiveram sempre essa tendência, com maior ou menor intensidade dependendo da run. Com esta insistência de 3 saídas consecutivas, comecei a guardar o texto do gfs para comparação entre runs. 





Sei dar os descontos ao GFS pela sua parca resolução, e por isso, saídas que indicam 8mm na prática podem por vezes querer dizer 40mm somando a orografia da ilha. 





























Quanto a outros modelos de alta resolução na Madeira há um estudo muito completo: "Distribuição de precipitação e vento na ilha da
Madeira: um estudo comparativo com vários modelos de alta resolução"

citando do estudo acima as conclusões:



> Os testes de sensibilidade realizados com o modelo de mesoscala MM5 revelam deficiências na previsão quantitativa da precipitação, subestimando a precipitação em todos os testes efectuados. Os
> testes revelam uma resposta positiva do modelo ao aumento da resolução horizontal, apresentando máximos de correlação (77% para 1987 e 38% para 1994) e declive (0,75 para 1987 e 0,64 para 1994) para a resolução mais fina. O mesmo comportamento não se verificou quando se aumentou a resolução vertical do modelo uma vez que não se observou qualquer melhoria nos resultados (o aumento da resolução vertical não leva a um aumento da correlação). Os melhores resultados previstos foram obtidos com a resolução vertical mais grosseira (72% da precipitação ocorrida para 1987 e 60% para
> 1994).
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2010 às 11:44)

Rog disse:


> Retomando a entrevista, o professor criticou o Instituto por não possuir modelos de maior detalhe, tal como fazem no Instituto Superior Técnico e que disponibilizam a toda a gente no seu site...
> Pois bem, para Portugal Continental até têm em grande detalhe, mas para as ilhas, nem a mínima referência.. http://meteo.ist.utl.pt/



Isso é a parte irónica disto tudo. Muita gente no fórum usa os mesoescala da FC/UL e o da UA, e raramente vi alguém referir o MM5 do IST por aqui. E dos três, ironicamente, o do IST é o único que não tem outputs para as ilhas 

*IST*
http://meteo.ist.utl.pt/

*Centro de Geofísica da Universidade de Lisboa *
http://www.weather.ul.pt/

*Univ.Aveiro/Dep.Física/CliM@UA®/CESAM*
http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/main/otempo.php




HotSpot disse:


> Vince, a resposta do I.M., tenha ou não razão, foi arrogante. Se têm esta opinião sobre o trabalho desenvolvido no IST imagino então o que pensam deste fórum...



Eu não achei arrogante. Achei meiga. Se fosse comigo a receber um ataque daqueles, acredita que eu responderia de forma bem mais virulenta.

O Prof. acusa o Pres. IM de abordar questões técnicas não tendo competência técnica, que ele próprio também não tem da área.
O Prof acusa o Pres.IM de dizer disparates (que não eram) quando ele sim diz disparates, graves, roçando a demagogia.
O Prof. fala de disponibilizar dados de modelos que por acaso nem estão na página em questão, e estão nas de outras instituições universitárias.
O Prof. critica um aviso vermelho de vento quando o melhor modelo global previa 24 horas antes uma depressão de 968hPa em frente à costa portuguesa. Dois meses antes (23 Dezembro) uma depressão não prevista com essa pressão provocou enorme destruição na zona Oeste. Há uma terrível contradição neste e noutros assuntos em plena entrevista com coisas que diz pouco antes.
O Prof. na entrevista tenta passar a ideia de que o IM não usa modelos decentes, os "americanos", quando o IM é um membro do melhor centro/modelo global que existe, aliás, o presidente do IM é também o actual presidente do ECMWF desde 2006 se não estou em erro.
O Prof. diz que foi fazer queixinhas ao ministro do IM e dos dados, quando todos sabemos que é o ministro(s) o culpado do IM necessitar de vender dados que deveriam ser públicos pois o orçamento do IM depende da venda de dados. Se não me engano, a ideia do Instituto migrar do Ambiente para a Ciência nasceu também com este ministro. A fazer queixinhas, era do próprio ministro.


Caro Hotspot, muita coisa está mal no IM, o Prof disse muita coisa que tem toda a razão, e algumas já foram aqui bem referidas por muitos, bem como de outras vezes. A partilha de dados é uma coisa gritante, mete dó ver aqui no fórum sempre tanta gente a registar-se só para pedir dados para os seus pequenos ou grandes estudos e não os conseguir ficando logo com uma terrível impressão da ciência em Portugal. Mas não é com este tipo de ataques e demagogia, desacreditando uma Instituição, que se melhora alguma coisa


----------



## rogers (10 Mar 2010 às 12:36)

Já leram a notícia do expresso?


> *Instituto de Meteorologia contesta previsões de Delgado Domingos*
> Instituto de Meteorologia critica afirmações de Delgado Domingos de que a catástrofe na Madeira podia ter sido prevista sete dias antes. Clique para visitar o dossiê Catástrofe na Madeira
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) critica em comunicado as afirmações feitas por Delgado Domingos numa entrevista à Antena 1, onde o coordenador do Grupo de Previsão Numérica do Tempo do Instituto Superior Técnico diz que, se o IM recorresse aos modelos de previsão mais modernos, a tragédia da Madeira podia ter sido prevista sete dias antes.
> ...




O que acham?


----------



## Knyght (10 Mar 2010 às 14:30)

Os descontos pois infelizmente nestes dias tenho visto diversos comunicados até por videoconferência vindos de Lisboa que  parece ser uma leitura quase directo dos modelos que eles usam.

Acho que o cuidado que vejo no AEMET com o modelo Hirlam também devia acontecer tanto com a Madeira como com os Azores em relação ao IM.

Aliás parcerias!!!

Parcerias com as universidades da Madeira, dos Açores e as diversos departamentos de meteorologia, e porque não com a AEMET.
Criar do Hirlam um modelo de alta resolução peninsular.

Não me venham com tretas se Portugal predispor-se a partilhar custos e dados a Espanha não dirá que não.

A boa previsão dos radares que são precisos de uma forma de outra pode cobrir as tempestades piores porque os dados iniciais são importantes no inicio e assim a distância de alerta será mais fiável. Se o trabalho for feito alertas de 7 dias não é utópico.

Mas pelo contrário o IM refugia-se que o tempo é imprevisível e nunca poder aperfeiçoar-se...
Isto é mentira redonda
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Portugal está longe do que se faz de melhor em meteorologia! Disto todos nós sabemos!


----------



## rozzo (10 Mar 2010 às 14:37)

Knyght disse:


> Se o trabalho for feito alertas de 7 dias não é utópico.



Desculpa, mas um alerta vermelho para uma situação como a da Madeira a 7 dias É e CONTINUARÁ A SER por muitos e longos anos de avanço da Ciência completamente utópico..


----------



## vitamos (10 Mar 2010 às 14:52)

Knyght disse:


> Se o trabalho for feito alertas de 7 dias não é utópico.



Desculpa lá mas deves ter consciência da asneira que disseste... é UTÓPICO... Diz-me qual a entidade que faça tal coisa... Todos nós sabemos a volatilidade das situações a 72h... Quanto mais a 7 dias...


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2010 às 15:16)

Knyght disse:


> O IM está a brincar, aliás o nosso Portugal é sempre a mesma coisa uma total falta de responsabilidade e de sentido de assumir culpa.



Com todo o respeito, brincar brincar, andamos todos nós, entre bons e menos bons, o IM tem técnicos de competência, alguns de elevada competência, coisa que não reconheço a mim nem a ti. Isso da culpa, vais-me desculpar, era só o que faltava acusarem o IM do que aconteceu na Madeira. 



Knyght disse:


> "Os Azores só não estão também esquecidos porque tem as bases militares USA e França"
> A componente militar é sempre um argumento muito forte, e que pode deixar muito mal o estado Português....



Não percebi nada do que quiseste dizer com isto, mas não há nenhuma base francesa nos Açores desde 1993. Há uma americana nos Lajes, Terceira/Açores, e é graças a essa base que o IM local tem acesso privado a um radar, propriedade dos americanos.




Knyght disse:


> P.S2:. O RUN da GFS 00h do dia 22/02 indicava 40mm/h ao nível do mar de precipitação logo havia previsão para algo muito anormal, mas sim o aviso vermelho foi lançado como reacção e não como previsão!



Isso escrito dessa forma é falso, o GFS tinha precipitação, uns 40mm mas distribuída ao longo de várias horas, não numa hora como sucedeu.





Knyght disse:


> Criar do Hirlam um modelo de alta resolução peninsular.



O IM tem um modelo equivalente ao Hirlam tão bom ou melhor que o Hirlam. Não tem o produto para a Madeira ou pelo menos não tem público, mas o Hirlam espanhol que abrange a Madeira também não é um mesoescala com resolução tendo um domínio tão grande.



Knyght disse:


> Não me venham com tretas se Portugal predispor-se a partilhar custos e dados a Espanha não dirá que não.



O IM tem uma relação privilegiada com Espanha, tem várias parcerias que são públicas, desde partilha de recursos radar no continente ou DEA's na Madeira e outras coisas.




Knyght disse:


> A boa previsão dos radares que são precisos de uma forma de outra pode cobrir as tempestades piores porque os dados iniciais são importantes no inicio e assim a distância de alerta será mais fiável. Se o trabalho for feito alertas de 7 dias não é utópico.



Sobre o radar, eu se fosse madeirense também me questionaria se ao longo de todos estes anos o governo regional fez alguma pressão sobre o governo central por causa do radar. Alberto João Jardim acostumou-nos todos a conseguir tudo o que queria para a Madeira tornando-a a 2ª região mais rica do país, mas não me recordo de alguma vez o ter visto a pressionar alguém para terem um radar.  Se calhar em vez de haver tanta preocupação com modelos que são faliveis, alguém se deveria ter preocupado mais com um radar.

Quanto aos alertas a 7 dias para algo como aconteceu na Madeira não é utópico, é simplesmente estúpido.



Knyght disse:


> Mas pelo contrário o IM refugia-se que o tempo é imprevisível e nunca poder aperfeiçoar-se...
> Isto é mentira redonda



Inundações rápidas e enxurradas deve ser das coisas mais difíceis de se prever. E prever o que aconteceu na Madeira é para mim se calhar impossível mesmo daqui a muitos anos. Uma coisa é prever que chova muito ou haja probabilidade para tal, outra coisa é prever o que aconteceu na Madeira com esta dimensão, porque não envolve apenas a meteorologia mas muitos outros factores. Se não sabes porquê, procura informar-te.




Knyght disse:


> Portugal está longe do que se faz de melhor em meteorologia! Disto todos nós sabemos!



Sem dúvida, muita coisa está mal e há que melhorar, mas também acho que muito do que se fala não tem nexo e é fruto de muito desconhecimento.


----------



## Knyght (10 Mar 2010 às 16:23)

Vince o departamento de geografia da Universidade da Madeira já tem valores padrão valores de precipitação superiores a 100mm em 24h são quase certos de existir derrocadas, é preciso é existir colaboração.

São feitos com recolha e tratamentos de dados pelos alunos, coordenadas pelos cientistas/professores.

Em todas as áreas da docência universitária devia existir trabalho cientifico mas se isso não é reconhecido de nada serve...

Enfim se o IM não se abre estamos feitos, e nós não somos suficientes grandes para ignorar-mos o vizinho...


----------



## Geostrofico (10 Mar 2010 às 20:53)

Knyght disse:


> Vince o departamento de geografia da Universidade da Madeira já tem valores padrão valores de precipitação superiores a 100mm em 24h são quase certos de existir derrocadas, é preciso é existir colaboração.
> 
> São feitos com recolha e tratamentos de dados pelos alunos, coordenadas pelos cientistas/professores.
> 
> ...



Fazer a previsão das derrocadas, tendo em conta o nivel de agua ja existente no solo já é competencia da protecção civil, não do IM.

Quanto ao Hirlam, o IM trabalha com o modelo ALADIN, que é um modelo  gerido por um consorcio dos serviçoes meteorologicos: Franceses, Belga,Checo e Portugues ,etc, enquanto o Hirlam é espanhol, holandes e dos paises escandinavos.

Para alem disso existe, muita cooperação ao nivel iberico, penso que essa cooperação é tambem alargada aos modelos numéricos, para alem do radar e das DEAs como anteriormente referido.

Para mim o que sucista duvidas, é a capacidade humana no centro de previsão, devia haver concursos próprios para aquela posição, para garantir que naquele lugar estavam os melhores meteorologistas.


----------



## Climat (11 Mar 2010 às 11:38)

Boas a todos. Considero-me a pessoa ideal para criticar muitos posts que foram aqui colocados, por alguns membros, em especial o post do Knyght, em que o Vinca fez reparos muito importantes e interessantes no meu ponto de vista. Sou da área da meteorologia e climatologia da UALG e fiquei um bocado boquiaberta, com o que li aqui neste tópico.

Como podem afirmar que este professor Delgado Domingos toda a informação que ele disse é correcta, é algum caricato, como é que vocês dizem que o IM é arrogante, se esse professor não passa de um professor de Engenharia Mecânica, será que um Engenheiro Mecânico, percebe mais de meteorologia do que o IM.

Quanto de vocês já não interrogaram-se que os modelos metiam precipitações elevadas e às vezes isso nem acontece, quantas vezes os modelos metem uma precipitação irrisória, e acontece fenómenos extremos.

Quanto a mim, o IM não tem responsabilidade nenhuma, os avisos foram lançados a tempo e horas, em situações extremas como estas, só "in loco" é que se tem a percepção real do que está a acontecer.

Se a Madeira tivesse radar, seria detectado alguma coisa horas antes da tragédia?
Nem sempre é assim, os mais experientes do fórum, devem saber que às vezes mesmo vendo as imagens de radar e de satélite, é muito complicado prever situações dessas. Nesse dia, as imagens de satélite era vísivel uma linha horizontal de nuvens que eram praticamente inofensivas, só que aliado a outros factores meteorológicos e à orografia da ilha conduziram a essa tragédia.

Alguém lembra-se do dia 12 de Fevereiro de 2008 em Lisboa, alguém lembra-se do dia 25 de Agosto de 2007 no Sotavento Algarvio, do vendaval em Torres Vedras.

No caso de Torres Vedras, os modelos nesse dia, nada fazia prever o que ocorreu, uma ciclogénese explosiva no Oeste, a pressão foi muito mais baixa do que a modelada pelos modelos, a imagem de radar, do Vince, mostra isso mesmo, só mesmo junto à costa é que se deu a intensificação do vento, que duas horas antes nada fazia antever isso.

Qual os modelos mais fiáveis?
O ECMWF é o modelo mundial mais fiável na Europa, ele conhece muito melhor o clima da Europa, do que o americano GFS, que delírios o GFS coloca às vezes, neve no Algarve, furacões na direcção de Portugal no final do Verão e no Outono. O ECM é de longe o melhor modelo.

O modelo utilizado pelo IST tem erros, alguém já viu as coordenadas que estão colocadas, nas cidades do Algarve, por exemplo: Olhão a latitude é 37.03 e longitude é -7.83, mas no modelo do IST a latitude está correcta, mas a longitude está errada -8.83 não é de Olhão certamente, agora se Olhão fica em  zona de Portimão- Lagos, e se Portimão fica no Oceano Atlântico é algo caricato.

Os modelos do IM são os melhores e existe uma colaboração estreita entre o IM e o Aemet, partilha de radar, DEA e muitas outras coisas.

O IM tem a responsabilidade de avisar as entidades competentes e lançar avisos meteorológicos e não alertas à população, que isso é da competência da Protecção Civil.

Não existe modelo no mundo, que consiga prever alguma coisa de concreto 7 dias antes, isso é pura futurologia e não meteorologia.

A população reage de forma diferente entre os vários avisos do IM ou alertas da Protecção Civil?
Não, as populações não querem saber dos avisos ou alertas, para elas tanto faz que esteja aviso verde, amarelo ou vermelho que isso não altera em nada os seus hábitos. O IM no dia 27 de Fevereiro lançou o alerta vermelho para vento a Norte de Leiria, alguém tomou precauções sobre essa situação.

O IM tem lançado os avisos sempre bem, não venham para aqui criticarem, em vez de criticarem o IM, criticassem o Estado Português, por falta de verbas ao IM, acho que seria mais sensato.

Já agora, deixo uma ideia para o fórum: Porque não fazem uma petição para o Estado Português apoiar com mais verbas o IM, fazerem uma petição para instalarem um radar na Madeira.

Seria muito melhor do que andarem a dizer que o IM é arrogante. Vocês são cidadãos e isso devia servir para vocês, fazem algo pelo país e não culpabilizar o IM pela tragédia que ocorreu na Madeira.

No IM existe o modelo Aladdin para a Madeira, mas é acesso restrito, na run das 0, posso afirmar que a precipitação variava entre os 20 e os 30 mm em 6 horas, daria total de 40 mm entre as 00 hoiras e as 12 horas desse mesmo dia. Têm muitos produtos que são interditos ao público, devido à falta de verbas, o IM têm que ir buscar dinheiro a algum lado. Quanto aos dados, sempre tive os dados que pedi ao IM, para algumas investigações que faço para estudar melhor o clima do Algarve, estão sempre abertos a colaborarem, não são assim tão fechados como alguns pensam.

SR Knyght então na sua opinião colocava o país todo em alerta vermelho, e estava o assunto resolvido,, mas que ideia mais ridícula, você pensa que isto da meteorologia é para andar a brincar aos avisos, acho que você não sabe o que diz e devia reflectir e pensar bem, antes de dizer alguma coisa, porque essas suas ideias não valem nada.

Na ciclogénese explosiva no Alentejo em Novembro de 1997, na vossa opinião, foi o IM o culpado?
Claro que não, o IM nesse dia lançou avisos a toda a população para o Algarve e Alentejo, alertou as tv's para isso, rádios e etc, eu sei que estava em estágio na altura no IM, lembro-me bem que o IM avisou a Proteccção Civil na tarde desse dia, para alertar ou mesmo evacuar alguma população no Barlavento Algarvio e no Baixo Alentejo, a protecção civil não fez nada, e depois morreram 11 pessoas no Alentejo, porque a protecção civil não fez nada do que o IM tinha recomendando para fazerem. Agora pensem de quem é a culpa afinal?


----------



## Knyght (11 Mar 2010 às 12:36)

Primeiros os alertas são dados sim pela protecção civil atendendo aos dados facultados pelo IM, também o de derrocadas se dizem que vai chover 20mm não há claro aviso de nada.

Segundo e atendendo que infelizmente tenho assistido em tempo real a destruição tanto de são vicente como da tragédia do sul do passado dia 20 da Zona Sul acho grave. Talvez não seja tão analfabruto como pensa.
(Se ler bem o que escrevi é que tendo uma rede de observação por estações, radar, satélite, não há duvida precocemente se vai tento mais qualidade de diagnostico dos fenómenos tanto para superior alertas mais elevados, como evitar situações de pânico desnecessárias)

As 3 da Manhã do dia 20 não estava a dormir e indirectamente sabia que a quantidade de água era enorme, como já tinha rajadas de 150km/h. Mas não lhe vou facultar os dados que tenho.

Neste momento há 3 entidades na Madeira a trabalhar por si porque, talvez só essas 3 entidades tenha mais meios de observação de meteorologia que o próprio IM na Madeira.

Sabem porque? Porque desde sempre o IM não sentiu a obrigação de partilhar dados nem colaborar com ninguém, sendo assim cada um vai fazendo o seu investimento.
Na AEMET ressalta desde logo essa diferença de filosofia no site, eu tenho mais dados da Madeira em tempo real que com o IM...

O pior é quem morre, e as famílias dos que ficam!


----------



## Knyght (11 Mar 2010 às 13:01)

Várias notícias que vêm saindo nestes dias.



> IM não utiliza o modelo americano
> Delgado Domingos diz que a tragédia na Madeira poderia ser evitada
> Data: 09-03-2010 Comentários: 3
> 
> ...





> IM recusa usar contributos de "modelos académicos"
> "Prever o que aconteceu estava fora das potencialidades dos modelos"
> Data: 10-03-2010 Comentários: 3
> 
> ...





> Articulação entre entidades ajudará a prevenir catástrofes
> Investigador da Uma defende importância das previsões dos grupos académicos
> Data: 11-03-2010
> 
> ...


----------



## David sf (11 Mar 2010 às 14:01)

Bom post, toca em quase todos os pontos essenciais, se bem que discorde de alguns.



Climat disse:


> Boas a todos. Considero-me a pessoa ideal para criticar muitos posts que foram aqui colocados, por alguns membros, em especial o post do Knyght, em que o Vinca fez reparos muito importantes e interessantes no meu ponto de vista. Sou da área da meteorologia e climatologia da UALG e fiquei um bocado boquiaberta, com o que li aqui neste tópico.
> 
> Como podem afirmar que este professor Delgado Domingos toda a informação que ele disse é correcta, é algum caricato, como é que vocês dizem que o IM é arrogante, se esse professor não passa de um professor de Engenharia Mecânica, será que um Engenheiro Mecânico, percebe mais de meteorologia do que o IM.
> 
> ...



No caso da Madeira não podia fazer nada. Noutras acho que os avisos foram tardios, mas quase sempre correctos.



Climat disse:


> Se a Madeira tivesse radar, seria detectado alguma coisa horas antes da tragédia?
> Nem sempre é assim, os mais experientes do fórum, devem saber que às vezes mesmo vendo as imagens de radar e de satélite, é muito complicado prever situações dessas. Nesse dia, as imagens de satélite era vísivel uma linha horizontal de nuvens que eram praticamente inofensivas, só que aliado a outros factores meteorológicos e à orografia da ilha conduziram a essa tragédia.
> 
> Alguém lembra-se do dia 12 de Fevereiro de 2008 em Lisboa, alguém lembra-se do dia 25 de Agosto de 2007 no Sotavento Algarvio, do vendaval em Torres Vedras.
> ...



Concordo com o que foi dito, mas neste ponto a crítica recai sobre o IM, que colocou as culpas todas na ausência do radar. Mas como foi referido por muita gente é uma forma de pressão sobre as autoridades para ver se o tal radar é finalmente adquirido.



Climat disse:


> Qual os modelos mais fiáveis?
> O ECMWF é o modelo mundial mais fiável na Europa, ele conhece muito melhor o clima da Europa, do que o americano GFS, que delírios o GFS coloca às vezes, neve no Algarve, furacões na direcção de Portugal no final do Verão e no Outono. O ECM é de longe o melhor modelo.



De longe o melhor é o ECMWF, e diria que até o UKMO é melhor que o GFS. Está comprovado pela verificação da NOAA (agora não consigo encontrar o link).



Climat disse:


> O modelo utilizado pelo IST tem erros, alguém já viu as coordenadas que estão colocadas, nas cidades do Algarve, por exemplo: Olhão a latitude é 37.03 e longitude é -7.83, mas no modelo do IST a latitude está correcta, mas a longitude está errada -8.83 não é de Olhão certamente, agora se Olhão fica em  zona de Portimão- Lagos, e se Portimão fica no Oceano Atlântico é algo caricato.



O modelo do IST a menos de 6 horas é muito bom, tenho verificado. Mais que isso é péssimo.



Climat disse:


> Não existe modelo no mundo, que consiga prever alguma coisa de concreto 7 dias antes, isso é pura futurologia e não meteorologia.



Realmente, é uma palermice afirmar que se previram as cheias na Madeira a 7 dias de distância.



Climat disse:


> A população reage de forma diferente entre os vários avisos do IM ou alertas da Protecção Civil?
> Não, as populações não querem saber dos avisos ou alertas, para elas tanto faz que esteja aviso verde, amarelo ou vermelho que isso não altera em nada os seus hábitos. O IM no dia 27 de Fevereiro lançou o alerta vermelho para vento a Norte de Leiria, alguém tomou precauções sobre essa situação.



As pessoas não ligam nenhuma. No próprio dia do acontecimento, as autoridades foram alertando na CS para ninguém sair de casa. Muita gente não ligou. Mesmo se fosse lançado o aviso a 2 dias de distância, não duvido que todos os estragos materiais e a maioria dos pessoais não teriam sido evitados.



Climat disse:


> O IM tem lançado os avisos sempre bem, não venham para aqui criticarem, em vez de criticarem o IM, criticassem o Estado Português, por falta de verbas ao IM, acho que seria mais sensato.



E critico aqui o estado. Pagamos impostos para termos acesso aos serviços do estado, entre os quais o IM. Mas também critico o IM:

-Um caso que conheço. Numa empresa era necessário aceder aos dados de precipitação na Madeira. Contactou-se o IM, e a senhora que atendeu disse que a pessoa que tratava disso não estava. No dia seguinte, a mesma coisa. Só se conseguiu falar com essa pessoa duas semanas depois, para se ter acesso aos dados quase um mês depois do primeiro contacto. O problema aqui não é tanto o dinheiro, para uma empresa são trocos, mas o tempo que demorou, o trabalho que ficou parado, é que é criticável. Estes dados deviam estar online, na net, com acesso mediante pagamento.

-Um presidente de uma empresa pública de carácter científico e é gestor é normal. No Instituto da Água, por exemplo, também é assim. Mas acho que não se devem pronunciar sobre questões técnicas. Lembro-me que aquando o sismo sentido em Lisboa há uns meses, o presidente do IM não foi capaz de explicar o que se estava a passar. À pergunta "podemos estar descansados?" não foi capaz de ar uma resposta cabal, estevesempre a gaguejar. O presidente da república não fala do orçamento, quem o apresenta é o governo que é quem o faz, se bem que o PR está acima do governo na hierarquia. Se o probelma for o orçamento do IM, admissão de pessoal ou parcerias com outros institutos fala o presidente. Assuntos técnicos fala alguém que saiba.



Climat disse:


> Seria muito melhor do que andarem a dizer que o IM é arrogante. Vocês são cidadãos e isso devia servir para vocês, fazem algo pelo país e não culpabilizar o IM pela tragédia que ocorreu na Madeira.



A culpa, por muito politicamente incorrecta que neste momento pareça dizer-se isto, é em primeiro lugar do mau ordenamento do território na Madeira. (Não vou atribuir a culpa à chuva, porque isso é óbvio. É a mesma coisa que dizer que a culpa de um homicídio a tiro é da pistola). Claro que não se podem evitr as enxurradas numa ilha muito declivosa e com precipitações muito concentradas. Mas podem-se mitigar os danos. Não se pode meter uma ribeira torrencial, como a de São João que se vê num vídeo a passar debaixo de via rápida com uma energia impressionante, numa pequena secção debaixo de uma rotunda ao pé do Marina Shopping. Não é só na Madeira que tal acontece, mas isso não invalida que se faça a crítica.



Climat disse:


> Na ciclogénese explosiva no Alentejo em Novembro de 1997, na vossa opinião, foi o IM o culpado?
> Claro que não, o IM nesse dia lançou avisos a toda a população para o Algarve e Alentejo, alertou as tv's para isso, rádios e etc, eu sei que estava em estágio na altura no IM, lembro-me bem que o IM avisou a Proteccção Civil na tarde desse dia, para alertar ou mesmo evacuar alguma população no Barlavento Algarvio e no Baixo Alentejo, a protecção civil não fez nada, e depois morreram 11 pessoas no Alentejo, porque a protecção civil não fez nada do que o IM tinha recomendando para fazerem. Agora pensem de quem é a culpa afinal?



Na altura tinha 12 anos, não vi os modelos meteorológicos, mas via televisão. Para a véspera lançou-se um aviso. Não aconteceu nada. No dia a seguir voltaram a lançar. As pessoas pensaram que era apenas os chuviscos como no dia anterior. De qualquer modo, não fariam nada, mesmo sem o falhanço da véspera.


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2010 às 14:34)

David sf disse:


> De longe o melhor é o ECMWF, e diria que até o UKMO é melhor que o GFS. Está comprovado pela verificação da NOAA (agora não consigo encontrar o link).




É este link:
http://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/gmb/STATS/STATS.html

Mas claro, são verificações gerais, apenas dos 500hPa a 5 ou 6 dias por hemisfério. Mas penso que o ECM também tem melhor performance na precipitação. E é verdade, ambos os modelos europeus, o ECMWF e o UKMO do MetOffice tem melhores perfomances deste tipo que o americano GFS.

Agora claro, isto é verificação muito genérica, em determinado momento e determinado local, qualquer um dos modelos pode prever melhor determinado parâmetro. Por isso é que é importante termos vários modelos e fazermos o "blend" deles quando fazemos previsões.





*Últimos 5 anos (GFS/ECM/UKMO/NGP/CMC) *












*Últimos 30 dias (GFS/ECM/CMC/NGP/UKMO) *








Para interpretar os gráficos, não me recordo muito bem, mas penso que algo que se fique abaixo dos 60% (0.6) não tem grande valor como previsão, pois 50% correspondem a um modelo de previsão sem física apenas baseado em climatologia. Se não é isto, é algo parecido.


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Mar 2010 às 16:08)

Cecílio Gomes da Silva*

    Eu tive um sonho.

    Traumatizado pelo estado de desertificação das serras do interior da Ilha da Madeira, muito especialmente da região a Norte do Funchal e que constitui as bacias hidrográficas das três ribeiras que confluem para o Funchal, dando-lhe aquela fisiografia de perfeito anfiteatro, aliado a recordações da infância passada junto à margem de uma das mais torrenciais dessas ribeiras – a de Santa Luzia – o  mundo dos meus sonhos é frequentemente tomado por pesadelos sempre ligados às enxurradas invernais e infernais dessa ribeira. Tive um sonho.


     Adormecendo ao som do vento e da chuva fustigando o arvoredo do exemplar Bairro dos Olivais Sul onde resido, subia a escadaria do Pico das Pedras, sobranceiro ao Funchal. Nuvens negras apareceram a Sudoeste da cidade, fazendo desaparecer o largo e profundo horizonte, ligando o mar ao céu. Acompanhavam-me dois dos meus irmãos – memórias do tempo da Juventude – em que nós, depois do almoço, íamos a pé, subindo a Ribeira de Santa Luzia e trepando até à Alegria por alturas da Fundoa, até ao Pico das Pedras, Esteias e Pico Escalvado. Mas no sonho, a meio da escadaria de lascas de pedra, o vento fez-nos parar, obrigando-nos a agarrarmo-nos a uns pinheiros que ladeavam a pequena levada que corria ao lado da escadaria. Lembro-me que corria água em supetões, devido ao grande declive, como nesses velhos tempos. De repente, tudo escureceu. Cordas de água desabaram sobre toda a paisagem que desaparecia rapidamente à nossa volta. O tempo passava e um ruído ensurdecedor, semelhante a uma trovoada, enchia todo o espaço. Quanto durou, é difícil calcular em sonhos. Repentinamente, como começou, tudo parou; as nuvens dissiparam-se, o vento amainou e a luz voltou. Só o ruído continuava cada vez mais cavo e assustador. Olhei para o Sul e qualquer coisa de terrível, dantesco e caótico se me deparou. A Ribeira de Santa Luzia, a Ribeira de S. João e a Ribeira de João Gomes eram três grandes rios, monstruosamente caudalosos e arrasadores. De onde me encontrava via-os transformarem-se numa só torrente de lama, pedras e detritos de toda a ordem. A Ribeira de Santa Luzia, bloqueada por alturas da Ponte Nova – um elevado monturo de pedras, plantas, arames e toda a ordem de entulho fez de tampão ao reduzido canal formado pelas muralhas da Rua 31 de Janeiro e da Rua 5 de Outubro – galgou para um e outro lado em ondas alterosas vermelho acastanhadas, arrasando todos os quarteirões entre a Rua dos Ferreiros na margem direita e a Rua das Hortas na margem esquerda. As águas efervescentes, engrossando cada vez mais em montanhas de vagas espessas, tudo cobriram até à Sé – único edifício de pé. Toda a velha baixa tinha desaparecido debaixo de um fervedouro de água e lama. A Ribeira de João Gomes quase não saiu do seu leito até alturas do Campo da Barca; aí, porém, chocando com as águas vindas da Ribeira de Santa Luzia, soltou pela margem esquerda formando um vasto leito que ia desaguar no Campo Almirante Reis junto ao Forte de S. Tiago. A Ribeira de S. João, interrompida por alturas da Cabouqueira fez da Rua da Carreira o seu novo leito que, transbordando, tudo arrasou até à Avenida Arriaga. Um tumultuoso lençol espumante de lama ia dos pés do Infante D. Henrique à muralha do Forte de S. Tiago. O mar em fúria disputava a terra com as ribeiras. Recordo-me de ver três ilhas no meio daquele turbilhão imenso: o Palácio de S. Lourenço, A torre da Sé e a fortaleza de S. Tiago. Tudo o mais tinha desaparecido – só água lamacenta em turbilhões devastadores.


    Acordei encharcado. Não era água, mas suor. Não consegui voltar a adormecer. Acordado o resto da noite por tremenda insónia, resolvi arborizar toda a serra que forma as bacias dessas ribeiras. Continuei a sonhar, desta vez acordado. Quase materializei a imaginação; via-me por aquelas chapas nuas e erosionadas, com batalhões de homens, mulheres e máquinas, semeando urze e louro, plantando castanheiros, nogueiras, pau-branco e vinháticos; corrigindo as barrocas com pequenas barragens de correcção torrencial, canalizando talvegues, desobstruindo canais. E vi a serra verdejante; a água cristalina deslizar lentamente pelos relvados, saltitando pelos córregos enchendo levadas. Voltei a ouvir os cantares dolentes dos regantes pelos socalcos ubérrimos das vertentes. Foram dois sonhos. Nenhum deles era real; felizmente para o primeiro; infelizmente para o segundo.


    Oxalá que nunca se diga que sou profeta. Mas as condições para a concretização do pesadelo existem em grau mais do que suficiente.  


    Os grandes aluviões são cíclicos na Madeira. Basta lembrar o da Ribeira da Madalena e mais recentemente o da Ribeira de Machico. Aqui, porém, já não é uma ribeira, mas três, qualquer delas com bacias hidrográficas mais amplas e totalmente desarborizadas. Os canais de dejecção praticamente não existem nestas ribeiras e os cones de dejecção etão a níveis mais elevados do que a baixa da cidade. As margens estão obstruídas por vegetação e nalguns troços estão cobertas por arames e trepadeiras. Agradável à vista mas preocupante se as águas as atingirem. Estão criadas todas as condições, a montante e a jusante para uma tragédia de dimensões imprevisíveis (só em sonhos).


    Não sei como me classificaria Freud se ouvisse este sonho. Apenas posso afirmar sem necessidade de demonstrações matemáticas que 1 mais 1 são 2, com ou sem computador. O que me deprime, porém, é pensar que o segundo sonho é menos provável de acontecer do que o primeiro.
    Dei o alarme – pensem nele

    Lisboa, 11 de Dezembro de 1984

    *Engenheiro Silvicultor

    (Publicado no dia 13 de Janeiro de 1985 no jornal “Diário de Notícias” do Funchal)


----------



## actioman (11 Mar 2010 às 16:46)

nimboestrato disse:


> Cecílio Gomes da Silva*
> 
> Eu tive um sonho.
> 
> ...



Arrepiante e assustador relato, que me deixou realmente a pensar em muita coisa... 

Mas há algo que se retira desta grande reflexão: *"Ordenamento e Planeamento do Território"*. Tudo o resto, são palavras de apoio ou de condena às Instituições e à ciência, algo certamente que é importante debater e melhorar. Mas, antes de tudo isso está a organização territorial dessa ilha ou melhor a falta dela:

Já aqui foi colocado noutro post, no entanto ficam vídeos novamente, de mais técnicos que avisaram dos perigos:

Versão de 5 minutos



Versão completa, dividia em 2 partes:

.


O mais surpreendente é que os responsáveis já afirmaram que voltam a reconstruir novamente nos mesmos locais


----------



## Minho (12 Mar 2010 às 00:07)

Retomando a questão da previsão, para quem ainda não está convencido da imprevisibilidade de determinadas situações meteorológicas não há nada como ler casos semelhantes que acontecem aqui ao lado. 

Esta foto foi tirada na Galiza este ano após um temporal... 






Não, não foi consequência da Xynthia. Passou-se no passado dia 15 de Janeiro. Uma ciclogenese explosiva que não foi detectada a tempo, resultado: 230.000 casas sem electricidade, dezenas de barcos destruídos, marinas/portos afectados, etc.

http://www.farodevigo.es/galicia/20...siembra-destrozos-litoral-gallego/402989.html

http://www.farodevigo.es/galicia/20...-danados-o-hundidos-bateas-deriva/402990.html

http://www.farodevigo.es/galicia/2010/01/15/continua-retirada-destrozos-temporal/403096.html

http://www.farodevigo.es/galicia/2010/01/15/ciclon-fantasma-burlo-controles/402992.html


----------



## Jota 21 (12 Mar 2010 às 14:53)

Um pouco off-topic: vi aqui que quase todos concordam que os modelos do ECM são os mais fiáveis. Pergunto se não será possível aos membros do Meteo.PT que aqui puseram, e muito bem, os meteogramas do GFS por localidade, fazerem o mesmo com os do ECM, ou não estamos a falar de coisas semelhantes? Espero que a pergunta não seja descabida...
 Não me levem a mal querer dar-vos trabalho, mas já agora...


----------



## David sf (12 Mar 2010 às 15:02)

Jota 21 disse:


> Um pouco off-topic: vi aqui que quase todos concordam que os modelos do ECM são os mais fiáveis. Pergunto se não será possível aos membros do Meteo.PT que aqui puseram, e muito bem, os meteogramas do GFS por localidade, fazerem o mesmo com os do ECM, ou não estamos a falar de coisas semelhantes? Espero que a pergunta não seja descabida...
> Não me levem a mal querer dar-vos trabalho, mas já agora...



Não deve ser possível, visto que esse modelo é ultra-secreto. A esmagadora maioria dos dados não estão disponíveis ao público.


----------



## Jota 21 (12 Mar 2010 às 15:05)

Ok! Percebido!


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mar 2010 às 17:40)

Knyght disse:


> Se o trabalho for feito alertas de 7 dias não é utópico.


 






Fonte: Gerotempo

Esta carta foi elaborada com ... 7,5 dias de antecedência. Outra carta colocada pelo Fil, que citava que "*como é uma previsão a 192h, só a podemos usar no máximo como tendência* ":





Fonte: MeteoPT (Outubro de 2006)

*180 horas* depois vieram as consequências:

SUSPENSOS TROÇOS DAS LINHAS FERROVIÁRIAS DO NORTE E DO ALGARVE
PLANO DISTRITAL DE CHEIAS ACTIVADO EM SANTARÉM
INUNDAÇÕES, QUEDAS DE ÁRVORES E UM MORTO NA CIDADE DE POMBAL
TOMAR PREPARA-SE PARA AS CHEIAS
DUAS DEZENAS DE FAMÍLIAS RETIRADAS DE CASA NA CIDADE DE TOMAR
MURO E ARCADAS DO MIRADOURO DO CASTELO DE OURIQUE RUÍRAM
ALERTA AMARELO TERMINA HOJE ÀS 21h00
Mau tempo provoca inundações na zona centro do país
Bragança sem 112 em dia de inundações
MAU TEMPO PROVOCOU ESTRAGOS EM TODO O PAÍS
Temporal de destruição

(Tópicos inseridos em Gerotempo)

Disse eu então nessa altura:

_"Alguns dados a reter: Uma leitura atenta das várias postagens efectuadas neste blog deste o passado dia 10 de Outubro fazia prever a situação das cheias e inundações que ocorreram nos últimos dias. Destaca-se a postagem do dia 19 de Outubro em que o Centro Europeu de Previsão do Tempo a Médio Prazo (ECMWF) previu a ocorrência desta situação meteorológica com a antecedência de DEZ DIAS.
Conclusão: Ninguém pode invocar desconhecimento de que estavam reunidas as condições para a ocorrência de cheias e inundações que se registaram no Continente."_

*Parece que o tempo apaga a memória de muita gente.*

Agora um pedido: alguém consegue colocar aqui algumas cartas de previsão de precipitação para a Madeira do início de Fevereiro, em que já seria de esperar elevadas quantidades de precipitação como as que ocorreram?


----------



## rozzo (14 Mar 2010 às 17:58)

Bom, uma previsão a 7 dias pode acertar realmente..
Mas de certeza falha mais vezes do que acerta.. 

Uma coisa é acertar numa tendência, num padrão de tempo, e nisso a 7 dias um modelo como o ECMWF é bom, sim sr. Vai muito provavelmente estar tempo chuvoso se o modelo assim o dias a uma semana, e vai provavelmente estar sol se o modelo mostra AA dominante. No Verão então acerta 90% das vezes por esta lógica! 

Mas bolas, uma coisa é acertar numa tendência, e tudo bem, serve para as pessoas ficarem alerta e se começarem a prevenir para uma HIPÓTESE. Agora usar exemplo se acerto de um dilúvio previsto a 7 dias, para este caso continuo a achar deveras absurdo.

Vamos contar a quantidade de dilúvios previstos a 7 dias, e os que acertam? 

Não aceito lógico mais do que um modelo a 7 dias servir para: ESTAR ATENTO.


----------



## Vince (16 Mar 2010 às 17:40)

Knyght disse:


> Na AEMET ressalta desde logo essa diferença de filosofia no site, eu tenho mais dados da Madeira em tempo real que com o IM...



Com todo o respeito, penso que não fazes mínima ideia do que é a AEMET. No site da Aemet nem consegues ver uma coisa tão simples como a pressão atmosférica de uma estação oficial. Em Portugal queixamos-nos de que só temos gráficos, lá nem isso. Quando o INM de Espanha passou a Agência, eles numa lógica mercantilista (tudo é para vender)  até quiseram acabar com os radares regionais e o Hirlam público, foi preciso uma quase-revolta para eles voltarem atrás. A AEMET não é exemplo para ninguém, é até talvez o mau exemplo para toda a gente. O nosso IM pode ser muito mau, e é o em muitas coisas, mas uma volta pelos diversos serviços nacionais de Meteo pela Europa prova que existe muito pior. E já agora, dêem uma olhadela pelos diversos orçamentos destes serviços a nível europeu, talvez fiquem chocados com a pobre realidade portuguesa. Guiemos-nos pela nossa realidade, e tentemos todos conseguir algo melhor, mas acredita, não é a Aemet o exemplo a seguir.




Gerofil disse:


> Parece que o tempo apaga a memória de muita gente.



Não entendi muito bem o teu post Gerofil. Comungas portanto da opinião do Prof. Delgado Domingos de que tudo era previsível. Eu gostaria então que no futuro toda a gente pudesse prever aqui essas coisas, em vez de vir falar no fim. Eu cá continuo com a minha opinião, já ouvi a entrevista umas 3 ou 4 vezes e a cada vez que oiço novamente mais se reforça a minha opinião de que ele foi intelectualmente muito desonesto, entre criticas normais, válidas e aceitáveis, não resistiu a uma serie de monumentais disparates e ataques pessoais, sabe-se lá com que interesses escondidos ou recauchutados.


----------



## Chingula (16 Mar 2010 às 18:14)

Vince disse:


> Com todo o respeito, penso que não fazes mínima ideia do que é a AEMET. No site da Aemet nem consegues ver uma coisa tão simples como a pressão atmosférica de uma estação oficial. Em Portugal queixamos-nos de que só temos gráficos, lá nem isso. Quando o INM de Espanha passou a Agência, eles numa lógica mercantilista (tudo é para vender)  até quiseram acabar com os radares regionais e o Hirlam público, foi preciso uma quase-revolta para eles voltarem atrás. A AEMET não é exemplo para ninguém, é até talvez o mau exemplo para toda a gente. O nosso IM pode ser muito mau, e é o em muitas coisas, mas uma volta pelos diversos serviços nacionais de Meteo pela Europa prova que existe muito pior. E já agora, dêem uma olhadela pelos diversos orçamentos destes serviços a nível europeu, talvez fiquem chocados com a pobre realidade portuguesa. Guiemos-nos pela nossa realidade, e tentemos todos conseguir algo melhor, mas acredita, não é a Aemet o exemplo a seguir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Concordo com os comentários do Vince, e, quanto à possibilidade de cada um fazer previsões..."Eu gostaria então que no futuro toda a gente pudesse prever aqui essas coisas, em vez de vir falar no fim."...penso que, correndo o fórum, ficamos esclarecidos a respeito das previsões a sete dias...que vão sendo propostas...


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mar 2010 às 22:21)

Vince disse:


> Não entendi muito bem o teu post *Gerofil*. Comungas portanto da opinião do Prof. Delgado Domingos de que tudo era previsível. Eu gostaria então que no futuro toda a gente pudesse prever aqui essas coisas, em vez de vir falar no fim.



Nada disso, Vince. Alias, a minha opinião é mesmo muito parecida com a tua. O que eu queria afirmar era que, sendo o ECMWF talvez o melhor modelo numérico de previsão do tempo, pelo menos para a nossa região, teria sido extraordinariamente positivo que tivesse disponibilizado livremente as suas cartas de previsão de precipitação a médio prazo e talvez aí tivesse havido outro tipo de actuação por parte da protecção civil na Madeira, nos dias que antecederam o temporal.

*O exemplo que mostrei apenas demonstra que é possível antecipar algumas situações meteorológicas a médio prazo (superiores a 2/3 dias).*

Quanto à intervenção do Prof. Delgado Domingos, considero-a infeliz (*se realmente o modelo do IST já previa a quantidade de previsão de precipitação que ocorreu, é extremamente lamentável a atitude do Prof. Delgado Domingos que não alertou as autoridades e a opinião publica sobre o que iria acontecer*). E estou de acordo também contigo quando dizes que _“ele foi intelectualmente muito desonesto, entre criticas normais, válidas e aceitáveis, não resistiu a uma serie de monumentais disparates e ataques pessoais, sabe-se lá com que interesses escondidos ou recauchutados.”_


----------



## Knyght (17 Mar 2010 às 00:53)

*Vince* isso depende se acham que só disponibilizam os mapas como tantos outros sites privados, dados, custeando parte dos custos porque não?
Sei que para a Madeira eles nem são assim tão finos, sei que disponilizam as imagens de satelite (embora as tire do eumetsat directamente) e a dos radar também.

Quanto ao nosso *orçamento* não me venhas com tretas Vince, se quisessem que as coisas funcionassem não era o Porfessor a reclamar que faz falta o Radar, mas sim o *Instituto* que devia aproveitar a catastrofe para *soluciona*r de uma vez por tudas os seus *problemas de financiamento*.
Estão a proteger uma igrejinha

A Madeira devido aos diversos factores reunidos nesse dia teve percas em infraestruturas de milhões de euros e não de apenas 2milhões (o que custa o radar), mas esses danos materiais a maioria ía acabar por acontecer. Contudo o número de 42 mortes pode-se diminuir-se expoêncialmente e o mais grave que tudo... Vince se fosse uma Segunda-Feira penso que iriamos chorar talvez umas 3 centenas de pessoas...


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2010 às 09:23)

Knyght , não dá para conversar contigo, repetidas vezes tentei demonstrar que estavas a fazer confusão e a dizer coisas que não correspondem à realidade, tal como outras pessoas, e tu desvias sempre a conversa respondendo com alhos quando se fala de bugalhos. Assim não dá. Fico por aqui contigo sobre esse assunto.

Continuamos todos a discutir o sexo dos anjos. O que aconteceu na Madeira foi uma situação de acumular de muita precipitação ao longo de semanas ou mesmo meses e que num determinado momento encontrou um ponto de ruptura e tudo se precipitou. Não é o modelo atmosférico A ou B que prevê que isso acontece, são coisas que já entram também noutros domínios (hídrico, geológico, ordenamento, etc,etc) para além da meteorologia. Quem quiser que isso não volte a ocorrer tem que estudar todas essas vertentes e perceber porque aconteceu e como pode ser previsto e minimizado no futuro.


----------



## Knyght (17 Mar 2010 às 14:30)

Em relação as derrocadas Vince vou apenas recordar que o governo regional, protecção civil pela universidade da Madeira do departamente do Geólogo que aparece aí no video da rtp2 tem o estudo e valores padrão para desencadear aviso de derrocada, aquela precipitação toda bem prevista e com antecedência Vince iria desencadear o alerta.

Claro que o IM lança avissos, quando não os lança e é uma reacção e não uma previsão, claro que o alerta ainda demora muito mais.

Também não perco mais tempo com isso, estou é farto que o problema da catástrofe não foi apenas do ordenamento do território.


----------



## jonhfx (17 Mar 2010 às 14:55)

Só digo que leiam isto:
http://farinha-ferry.blogspot.com/2010/03/programa-da-rtp-madeira-temporal-na.html
http://farinha-ferry.blogspot.com/2010/03/ponte-em-arco-rotunda-do-infante.html
http://farinha-ferry.blogspot.com/2010/03/correccao-da-foz-da-ribeira-de-sao-joao.html
http://farinha-ferry.blogspot.com/2010/03/artigo-no-dn-madeira-de-emanuel-silva.html
...e mais disso existe nesse blogue!
Agora não me digam que muita da culpa não é da falta de ordenamento do território, construiu-se dentro do leito da Ribeira! *Em que país isso é permitido?*
As previsões falham muito,e não é por culpa do instituto de metrologia,mas sim pelos microclimas e orografia da ilha. Por exemplo nesse dia contabilizei "apenas" 71mm no dia todo, enquanto a pouco mais de 15 km's (Ribeira Brava) deve de ter chovido o dobro.


----------



## Knyght (17 Mar 2010 às 17:56)

*jonhfx*

Engraçado neste teu ultimo comentário das um tiro no pé, um dos grandes problemas de um projecto defendido pelo autor do blog que referencias-te é que os inertes da limpeza deviam servir para dar inicio a nova marina de luxo do toco, projecto ao qual eu também defendo. Esse mesmo projecto é envolto num vale de uma grande linha de água que deverá ser devidamente protegida e delineada (...) e a respectiva conquista de terra ao mar.

Contudo é de longe evidente para atrair o mercado turístico dos iates de luxo que é necessário essa nova marina, para no lugar da existente será ampliado o terminal dos cruzeiros de luxo.

Sabes JohnFx podes deitar as culpas nos colonizadores da ilha porque que eles é que começaram a delinear a ilha que hoje somos e na qual, eu, tenho orgulho de viver.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mar 2010 às 19:28)

Olá

Sem querer maçar ninguém, volto novamente a pedir se alguém disponibiliza cartas de previsão de precipitação do *ECMWF*, saídas entre 10 e 20 de Fevereiro (para os dias compreendidos entre 19 a 21 de Fevereiro), e que abarquem a região autónoma da Madeira.

Desde já fico agradecido.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2010 às 14:44)

Para além das cartas de precipitação que não encontro, gostaria de conhecer também quais as trocas de informações ocorridas entre o Instituto de Meteorologia e a Protecção Civil Regional da Madeira nos dez dias anteriores à tragédia, bem como todas as medidas tomadas pela Protecção Civil Regional da Madeira ao longo desses mesmos dias.



Sou mesmo chato em algumas coisas, mas não me digam que não houve tempo nenhum para fazer qualquer tipo de prevenção antes da tragédia acontecer.


----------



## Knyght (19 Mar 2010 às 14:56)

São dados que pelo IM está no segredo dos Deus, a Protecção Civil da Madeira soube que teve indicação de chuva forte e a Câmaras fizeram o normal trabalho de limpeza de cursos de água fluviais. O normal...

O aviso foi lançado pelo IM ás 10 da manhã ao mesmo tempo que o Aleta Vermelho da Protecção Civil. A esta hora o aviso partiu, julgo eu, da Madeira para o Continente. Pelo que sei os dados do IM Lisboa chegam a Madeira da mesma forma que a nós amadores...

Sendo o papel do meteorologista da delegação apenas tratamento dos dados das estações de superfície.


----------



## vitamos (19 Mar 2010 às 15:50)

Knyght disse:


> O aviso foi lançado pelo IM ás 10 da manhã ao mesmo tempo que o Aleta Vermelho da Protecção Civil. *A esta hora o aviso partiu, julgo eu, da Madeira para o Continente. *



Neste tipo de questões é necessário falar das coisas concretamente. Mandar para o ar que o aviso partiu da Madeira para o IM é puro palpite. Já agora foi alguém que ligou a dizer... "ah é para dizer que está a chover muito lancem lá o um aviso vermelho..."

O instituto de meteorologia tem dois instrumentos chave: Por um lado tem os modelos de previsão. Por outro tem estações na Ilha... Não é preciso estar alguém na Madeira a indicar que chove muito... Hora a hora os dados são enviados automaticamente.

Continua-se aqui fortemente a colocar os olhos apenas no IM quando muitas outras coisas deviam ser equacionadas. A situação específica do dia 20 de Fevereiro não foi por si causadora da tragédia. A situação do dia 20 em termos de pluviosidade não podia também ter sido prevista com a antecedência que muitos continuam a pregar. Os modelos para esse dia também eram díspares na quantidade de precipitação para esse dia! Que queriam que o IM fizesse nesta questão que não tenha feito?


----------



## Knyght (19 Mar 2010 às 19:59)

Eu fico parvo com as vossas opiniões. *vitamos* outra das minhas opiniões é que como era sábado de madrugada, só depois das 9h é que existia meteorologistas aí no IM depois de terem saída as 17h de sexta.

As duas situações são deverás lamentável!

Eu quero ver é o Run do ECMWF das 00H que deve ficar disponível mais tardar para analise as 8h da manhã.

Eu sei que há pessoas aqui que são do IM, que tenham vergonha e cheguem-se a frente.


----------



## Chingula (19 Mar 2010 às 21:57)

Knyght disse:


> Eu fico parvo com as vossas opiniões. *vitamos* outra das minhas opiniões é que como era sábado de madrugada, só depois das 9h é que existia meteorologistas aí no IM depois de terem saída as 17h de sexta.
> 
> As duas situações são deverás lamentável!
> 
> ...



Não sou do I.M. nem tenho qualquer procuração, mas posso afirmar que está profundamente errado, no que diz...informe-se e baseie a sua opinião em informações concretas.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2010 às 23:20)

Knyght, se deseja fazer críticas sobre o serviço do Instituto de Meteorologia, este não é o sítio ideal para o fazer. Seria muito mais útil da sua parte escrever essas críticas directamente ao Instituto de Meteorologia.

Deixe-lhe fazer alguns reparos:

*-São dados que pelo IM está no segredo dos Deus* - Você sabe que está a faltar à verdade, pois se consultar os modelos numéricos do IM encontra lá cartas de previsão de precipitação elaboradas pelo ECMWF para o Atlântico Norte. O meu problema está apenas no facto de eu não saber como consultar cartas de situações meteorológicas que já tenham ocorridos.

*-a Protecção Civil da Madeira soube que teve indicação de chuva forte e a Câmaras fizeram o normal trabalho de limpeza de cursos de água fluviais. O normal* - Seja explícito: refira a data dos factos e as actividades que cada Câmara fez.

Para terminar, agradeço que explique-me o que são *águas fluviais*.


----------



## Minho (20 Mar 2010 às 00:25)

Knyght disse:


> Eu fico parvo com as vossas opiniões. *vitamos* outra das minhas opiniões é que como era sábado de madrugada, só depois das 9h é que existia meteorologistas aí no IM depois de terem saída as 17h de sexta.
> 
> As duas situações são deverás lamentável!
> 
> ...



O sublinhado serve para realçar a maneira como categoricamente se afirmam certas coisas o que mostra ser impossível qualquer discussão com bom senso. Nitidamente não faz a mínima ideia de como funciona o IM. Eu duvidava no mínimo do que está a dizer, comece a verificar as horas a que muitos boletins de previsão são elaborados. Isto para quem não se quer dar ao trabalho de ler um pouco sobre toda a documentação pública que está disponível no site do IM, nomeadamente, orgânica, planos de actividades, relatórios e contas, etc.
Um colaborador do IM ao ler isto deve-se sentir tão como um médico do hospital do Funchal se lê-se que as urgências fechavam às 17 horas de sexta-feira...


----------



## Knyght (20 Mar 2010 às 01:08)

*Gerofil*
Antes de mais a minha opinião oficial já foi devidamente acautelada. Por isso se acham que as criticas que aqui faço são incobertas pelo anonimato não é assim.

*Minho*
Talvez neste preciso momento sei a responsabilidade que tenho nas costas, neste momento não me sinto inferior a um médico ou ao meteorologista do IM
No tópico das ocupações está lá as minhas funções...


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2010 às 02:11)

Knyght disse:


> *Minho*
> Talvez neste preciso momento sei a responsabilidade que tenho nas costas, neste momento não me sinto inferior a um médico ou ao meteorologista do IM
> No tópico das ocupações está lá as minhas funções...



Vou voltar a bater na mesma tecla, mas...

Pelas funções que desempenhas, sabes perfeitamente que de todas as variáveis do clima, a precipitação é aquela que além de menos previsível, é a menos exacta.
Muito menos que o vento, que não deixa de ser um fluído e cujo calculo da intensidade e potencia disponível, deve fazer parte do teu dia-a-dia para assim determinares a melhor forma de encaixar a energia proveniente da eólica na rede de distribuição da Madeira, certo?
Ora, será que hoje, já tens os dados de potencia eólica disponível para a Madeira para daqui a uma semana? E qual é a exactidão desse valor?

Para a precipitação, a previsão é muito mais difícil, e variável. 

Referi lá atrás uma previsão cuja precipitação prevista era bastante superior ao que estava previsto para o dia 20/02 e tal não se verificou, felizmente. Esse foi apenas um exemplo de mais que ocorreram este inverno.

O que aconteceu no dia 20/02, foi algo excepcional, que poderia ter consequências menores se houvesse um radar de precipitação que pudesse ajudar no desenrolar da situação, em tempo real. Mas não é algo que pudesse ser previsto a 100%.
Sabes bem que não...

E também sabes que em lugares de grande declive, e quanto a isso não há melhor exemplo no nosso país do que a ilha da Madeira, chuva torrencial é sempre sinónimo de derrocadas.
Podes até ter o melhor modelo de previsão, mas não podes "tele-transportar" essas derrocadas, ou evitar que a erosão das encostas da ilha, vá ao encontro da irresponsabilidade urbanística, ou podes?


----------



## Knyght (20 Mar 2010 às 02:45)

*AnDré*

Correcto AnDré concordo com o que dizes-te aliás os meus calculos de 24h nem muitas vezes servem sempre que entro para só a eólica faço pelo menos 2 vezes ao dia através do WRF que trouxe prao serviço.
Até porque valor aos 900hpa de vento é treta conseguir, pelo menos com a discriminação que temos em alta resolução... (Falta do radar eles mandam logo passear)

O que agora me revolta primeiro, se eu, como agora estou a escrever o post estou a confirmar sempre os valores há quem, julgo eu, deva estar a receber para fazer o mesmo. Sei que aqui por vento e chuva apartir das 04h da manhã de sabado dia 20 foi uma noite de cão...
Não era só eu que tinha valores, alias o IM tem preveligiado outro tipo de valores mais fiáveis que os meus!!!

Segundo era responsável se o IM parti-se do que aconteceu para tratar de rectificar aquilo que sabe que tem de ser melhorado, pressionar encontrar formas de obter dados com radar ou com outros. Mas não desde o início a incerteza do tempo prevaleceu como se tivesse já todo feito. E isso não admito!

Se eu falho levo para a cabeça, correm reuniões para eliminar factores de erro no meu serviço, era ideal que acontece-se nos outros, o que não está a acontecer...


----------

